Ask HN: How to self-learn web development? - NinjaX
======
DBYCZ
I really like the EDX Harvard CS50 course. It takes someone from near-zero
computer knowledge up through algorithms, C-weirdness, through basic web-
application development.

16ish weeks of content (It's an actual college class) but completely free. It
has a high production value and tons of support/ease of use too, with it's own
custom in-browser IDE.

[https://cs50.harvard.edu/](https://cs50.harvard.edu/)

------
mtmail
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16438615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16438615)
and in general the HN search
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20learn%20web%20developmen...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20learn%20web%20development&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=pastYear&type=story)

------
warent
Finding resources is as simple as searching "learn HTML" or "learn JavaScript"

YouTube, online tutorials, local meetups, and just trying to code projects on
your own. The cool thing about web development is that if you have a computer
with internet connection then it's free to do.

Just start doing it.

------
ArtWomb
@vrk's Web Programming Fundamentals course is a good start

[http://web.stanford.edu/class/cs193x/](http://web.stanford.edu/class/cs193x/)

